# Hueston Woods



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking to check out Hueston woods St. Park in Ohio next Memorial day. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what area, or campsites are the best? Need to have some room to get a 312 into. I always try to look at site maps and pics of campsites but was unable to find much for Hueston woods. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you! I never even thought of that, I just look at the pics from reserve America if they have them.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Although we have not stayed there, we have friends who do and we understand the sites to be a little
on the smaller side. With that camper you have, you may want to call the campground and get their opinion
on appropriate sites for that size trailer.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Good tip fanatical, thanks!


----------

